# Creation of the Ents in Sil



## *Fingolfin* (Feb 9, 2005)

Just confirming, in chapter 2 in Sil(Of Aule and Yavanna) Yavanna talks about how Aule creation the Dwarves and the other children will eventually show no love for her creations(trees etc), Manwe tells her that there will be, "Shepards of the Forest" to protect them from misuse.

Is this a direct reference to the future creation of Ents??


----------



## Aulë (Feb 9, 2005)

It certainly is.


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, he mean the "Shepards of the Forest". She does`t want to admit anybody to destroy her creations. Then she created the Shephards to protect the trees. He means the Ents.


----------

